# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  التفاصيل الكاملة عن سيارة أوباما.. قلعة محصّنة تسير على عجلات!!

## هدوء عاصف

*التفاصيل الكاملة عن سيارة أوباما.. قلعة محصّنة تسير على عجلات!!

جمعت  المخابرات الأمريكية بين كل ما تعلمته من دروس الماضي، ومن حوادث الاغتيال  التي تعرض لها الرئيس كنيدي وسواه من رؤساء العالم، وبين التكنولوجيا  المتقدمة في صناعة السيارات، وذلك من أجل بناء هيكل مميز وفريد من نوعه  لسيارة الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما، مع الأخذ بعين  الاعتبار إدراج كافة الوسائل التقنية والدفاعية وحتى الهجومية.. بل أبعد  من ذلك فإن في السيارة مستودع صغير يحتوي على عبوات من دم الرئيس أوباما  لاستخدامه في حال إصابته، وذلك على الرغم من أن احتمال إصابته يكاد يكون  معدوما نظرا للخصائص التي تحتوي عليها سيارته من طراز كاديلاك والتي يطلق  عليها اسم أوباموبيل.. أي سيارة أوباما.*


*
شرح أجزاء السيارة :
1. خزّان الوقود: مصفح يحتوي على رغوة خاصة تمنع الانفجارات، حتى من جراء الاصابات المباشرة.

2.  مقطورة الرئيس: الخليّة التي يجلس بها الرئيس اوباما وتتسع لأربعة أشخاص،  وهنالك فاصل زجاجي عرضي يفصل بين مقطورة الرئيس والسائق ولا يحق لأحد ان  يفتح الزجاج الفاصل باستئناء الرئيس اوباما. وهذا الزجاج اكبر حجما من  السيارات الرئاسية القديمة ومن النوافذ الجانبية للسيارة. وهنالك مكبس  يستخدمه اوباما فقط في الحالات الطارئة ولطلب المساعدة.

3. ابواب السيارة: مصفحة بفولاذ يبلغ سمكه 8 اينش، أي ما يعادل وزن باب طائرة بوينغ 757 جيت.

4. السائق: مدرب على يد جهاز المخابرات الأمريكية "  "C.I.Aعلى كيفية التصرف بمهارةفي كل ظروف السياقة وفي الحالات الطارئة.

5.  نافذة السائق: زجاج صلب مضاد للرصاص الذي يخترق الاجسام الصلبة. وهي  النافذة الوحيدة القابلة للفتح بشكل جزئي لمساحة 3 اينش، أي ما يعادل 7.5  سم، وذلك لدفع الرسوم عند نقاط العبور وللتواصل مع أجهزة المخابرات  والحرّاس الشخصيين في محيط السيارة.

6. هيكل السيارة: مزيج من  فولاذ مزدوج الصلابة مع الومنيوم وتيتانيوم وسيراميك وذلك لتكون مضادة  للصواريخ التي تعجز عن اختراق السيارة.

7. مقصورة السائق: تحتوي  على مقود عادي، لكن المقدمة (التابلو)، يحتوي على مركز اتصالات مزود بموجّه  وأجهزة تتبّع لتحديد موقع السيارة عن بعد.

8. الصندوق الخلفي: يحتوي على الاكسجين للتنفس وقت الطوارئ، وجهاز لاخماد الحرائق.

9.  مقعد الرئيس: يحتوي على حزمة مدراء خاصّة وهي عبارة عن شاشة قابلة للطي،  كمبيوتر محمول مزود بانترنت لا سلكي وهاتف يعمل بواسطة القمر الاصطناعي، خط  مباشر مع نائب الرئيس ووزارة الدفاع "البنتاغون".

10. معدات  دفاعيّة: تحتوي على كاميرات ليلية، مسدس خاص، كما تحتوي على قنابل مسيلة  للدموع، وزجاجات تحتوي على دم الرئيس لتزويده به، اذا ما أصيب واحتاج لنقل  الدم.

11. اطارات: اطارات "كافلر" مقوّاة ضد التمزق او الثقوب، مزود بجنط فولاذي يمكّن من الهرب بسرعة حتى في حال انفجار الاطارات.

12. أسفل السيارة (الشاسيه): فولاذ مقوّى يبلغ سمكه 5 اينش (12.5 سم)، للحماية في حال انفجار قنابل مزروعة تحت السيارة.

معلومات عامة عن سيارة اوباما:
- قيمة السيارة: تقدر قيمتها بـ 300000 باوند اي ما يعادل نصف مليون دولار امريكي.

- طول السيارة: 18 قدما، اي ما يعادل، 5.5 متر.

- ارتفاع السيارة: 5 اقدام و10 اينشات، اي ما يعادل 1.80 متر.

- محرك ديزل: سعة 6.5 لتر.

- السرعة القصوى: 60 ميل في الساعة، اي ما يعادل 96 كيلومترا في الساعة.

- تسارع السيارة: من صفر الى 96 خلال 15 ثانية.

- استهلاك الوقود: 8 ميل لكل غالون، اي ما يعادل 3.4 كيلومترات للتر الواحد.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني كل هاد راح يحميه من ملك الموت لما بده يقبض روحه؟؟؟

رب العالمين بحكي في كتابه العزيز (يأتيكم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة)

على كل حال يسلمو هدوء عاصف على المعلومات الرهيبة
تقبل مروري

----------


## Sc®ipt

و شرفي لو يصحلي طيارة و يصحلي هاي السيارة إلا اختارها ههههههه
يا زم مش طبيعية جد رهيييييييييييبة

يسلموا مستر محمود

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مفكر انه محصن حاله رح يموت ان اردا الله

وبعدين يعني يا هيك السيارات يا بلى  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكرا لمروركم جميعاً بتمنالكم الفائدة*

----------

